# Best hand gun around $1000...?



## emin007 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
was in the market for a new hand gun. I previously owned a Sig Sauer P220 Sport and loved it! I was going to get another one but wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions for any hand guns comparable that might be a better value/or better gun... I've also always shown an interest in Spring Field Armories Tactical Hand guns (45 ACP). If you have any suggestions or alternatives please let me know. If you have a link or vendor that your familiar with I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance!


----------

